
Show HN: GuruHotel – The Ecommerce Platform for Hotels - josuegio
https://guruhotel.com/
======
josuegio
Hello Hacker Community!

I hope you and your families are healthy and safe in these hard times. ️

Today I want you to remember that last time you found an excellent hotel for a
fantastic weekend with your family or friends, and you discovered that its
website was a nightmare. The booking process, an endless list of steps. The
checkout, a bit risky. So you better move to an online travel agency to
complete your reservation more safely.

As thousands of independent hotels struggle to survive, titans like
Booking.com and Expedia are bleeding out their profits with 20-40% in
commissions . To stay alive, hotels have few options. They can offer their
rooms on Online Travel Agencies, giving away their independence and losing
contact with their customers.

Or they can create their websites and start a painful way, looking for
agencies, designers, developers, marketers, and launching their marketing
campaigns using Google or Facebook Ads.

We are launching rockets to space thanks to Elon , but we cannot help SMBs
compete with ecommerce titans. Is this fair for independent hotels?

We believe it’s not. And fortunately, things have changed. Today we launch
GuruHotel, the ultimate ecommerce platform for hotels.

[https://guruhotel.com/](https://guruhotel.com/)

We developed a user-based platform that hoteliers can launch in a couple of
minutes, following a seamless onboarding process. Once the ecommerce is
complete, users can activate their favorite payment methods, connect their
real-time inventory, and receive bookings from +130 countries. ️

With this all-in-one platform, we want to empower independent hotels and
increase their direct bookings.

We’re so excited about our mission, and we believe you could feel the same and
help us reach more independent hotels around the world, spreading the voice
about our product.

The next time you book a room, remember that booking directly saves jobs and
Mom-and-pop business. ️

Thank you so much for reading this!

